# Anno 1404, Kapitel 7, mann mit der maske- komme nicht weiter



## Vanessa00001 (13. September 2009)

Hallo! 

komme in kapitel 7 nicht weiter. ich habe den lord befreit, doch wo finde ich ihn um ihn zum könig zu bekommen damit ich weiter komme? 

soll jetzt auch die kriegsschiffe herstellen doch habe keine kanonen dafür... was muss ich dafür tun? 

gerne würde ich auch die perlenketten herstellen doch finde kein muschelfeld. weiss jemand wo das ist?

lg


----------



## Zomby-Woof (16. September 2009)

Hallo,
 den befreiten Lord solltest du eigentlich in einem Schiff finden, sofern du natürlich eins in der Nähe der Küste stehen hast.
 Perlenketten kannst du in dieser Mission nicht selbst herstellen, es gibt keine Riffe auf der Karte. Du kannst sie entweder vom Großwesir kaufen oder darauf verzichten. Die benötigte Anzahl an Gesandten bekommst du auch so zusammen, brauchst dann halt nur mehr Häuser.
 Die Kriegsschiffe: sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, brauchst du orientalische Kriegsschiffe, die benötigen Kriegsmaschinen, keine Kanonen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

du meinst den lord, den du aus dem gefängnis mit hilfe der mineure befreist? evtl. musst du den von dem "kontor", das die mineure gebaut haben, ins schiff verladen. bin nicht mehr ganz sicher.. oder die mineure selbst müssen einfach wieder in see stechen...?


----------



## lizaminally (28. September 2009)

ich hab auch das problem dass ich diesen lord nicht finde, ich hab in per tunnel befreit und auch den turm schon längst wieder repariert nur der lord ist weder in dem kontor auf der insel noch auf einem schiff oder auf der trutzburg die die krieger errichtet ham.. 

ich hab in soner lösung gelesen, dass man die trutzburg in ein kontor umwandeln muss. aber wie soll das gehn?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2009)

vlt. verusch mal, mit den mineuren/dem turm wieder aufs schiff zu gehen bzw. "Ins wasser", ob die da ein schiff "bauen" ...?


----------



## lizaminally (29. September 2009)

Ja die bauen ein Schiff. Ich bin mit denen schon mehrmals ins Wasser und wieder an Land gegangen aber hab den Lord immernoch nirgendwo entdeckt.. 

und ich hab auch mitlerweile keine andern Aufgaben mehr, außer Kriegsschiffe zu bauen, die ich aber nicht bauen kann weil mir der diplomatische Rang fehlt und ich hab auch kein Ruhm um mir neue Ränge zu holn.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2009)

wenn du den spielstand mal hochlädst, zB bei rapidshare.de , dann könnt ich den heute abend mal anschauen, wo das problem ist.


----------



## lizaminally (29. September 2009)

soo, hier ist der spielstand  http://rapidshare.com/files/286467131/spielstand9.sww


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2009)

also, ich hab da mal geschaut und weiß keinen rat - ich kann mich allerdings nicht mehr dran erinnern, dass ich ne burg da gebaut hab - hast du denn vorher auch wirklich nur mineure da abgesetzt und die nen tunnel bauen lassen? vlt. musst du die mission noch neu starten...


----------



## lizaminally (30. September 2009)

das komische is dass ich ja auch die stimme von dem lord gehört hab der mir gedankt hat aber jetz is der weg...mh naja da mach ich die mission nochmal, aber danke trotzdem für die hilfe!!


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2009)

lizaminally schrieb:


> das komische is dass ich ja auch die stimme von dem lord gehört hab der mir gedankt hat aber jetz is der weg...mh naja da mach ich die mission nochmal, aber danke trotzdem für die hilfe!!


 am besten speicher auch mal VOR der befreiung nochmal ab.


----------



## lizaminally (4. Oktober 2009)

ich hab rausgefudnen wies geht, man muss diese trutzburg abreißen dann is der lord automatisch im kontor!!so einfach


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2009)

lizaminally schrieb:


> ich hab rausgefudnen wies geht, man muss diese trutzburg abreißen dann is der lord automatisch im kontor!!so einfach


 ja, ich hatte ja auch schon gesagt, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr an diese trutzburg erinnern konnte...  weißt du noch, ob du die "einfach so" gebaut hast, oder musstest du sie bauen?


----------



## lizaminally (4. Oktober 2009)

ich dachte man muss die bauen damit die menschen an land können aber ich glaub inzwischen dass man die gar ni bauen muss, weiß es ni mehr. bin jetz schon ind der nächsten mission


----------

